# Dog bites Dog.. what to do next.



## patspeaking (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi,,

My GSD bit another dog. How should i approach it. My wife fell asleep on the couch and she did not close the patio door properly. The dog opened the door and probably ran after our cat(we let the cat go outside) she ended up in a neighbors yard. The neighbors Boston terrier was on its tie out(the neighbor was out side with his dog). The terrier ran to the extent of its tie out and jumped on my dog. She was bit near the eye(she will have a scare but nothing more) but she did bit the other dog more seriously.( we will pay the vet bill for the other owner) The neighbor who saw everything did mention that my dog was defending its self and was not the instigator. My dog was nice and calm when they brought her in to check her wounds. So my question is where do i go from here.. I don't want my dog to fear other dogs when the get close and think it is ok to react by biting again. This happened friday afternoon. thanks for the help.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

your dog was the instigator by going into the other persons yard 
as to the other
keep your patio and gates shut properly

do you have a fenced yard?


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

I wouldn't ask how to keep your dog from being fearful but how to better secure him in his contained area. I agree with 'my boy diesel', your dog instigated the situation by going into another's yard.

If it was my dog that got bit I would press for euthanizing the dog that started the issue. Especially if they're a neighbor and it could happen again in the future.

What you can do now is just be apologetic, pay for the bills, and hope for the best. Potentially having fearful dog should be the least of your worries.


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Sagan said:


> If it was my dog that got bit I would press for euthanizing the dog that started the issue. Especially if they're a neighbor and it could happen again in the future.


Lol. How pathetic


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Gib_laut said:


> Lol. How pathetic


Agree pathetic indeed.


----------



## patspeaking (Aug 18, 2014)

no, no fence and what i meant with not the instigator was that she was just wondering in the yard not looking for a fight. I understand and agree with what diesel said. It wont come to the putting the dog down. So my question is where do i go from here.. I don't want my dog to fear other dogs when the get close and think it is ok to react by biting again...


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Agree pathetic indeed.


Yes, I probably am more protective of my dog given the amount of time and energy I have into him than an average owner. I have no tolerance for situations and problems that can easily be avoided and could potentially turn out much worse.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah but accidents happen and this clearly was that. putting down a dog for a genuine accident that the owner is admitting to and trying to learn from and avoid is slightly pathetic.. It wasn't a vicious attack, especially if witnesses were there and can attest to that. 

I agree with the others about just securing your dog better and socializing with dogs you know, on neutral territory. How old is your dog?


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

wyoung2153 said:


> Yeah but accidents happen and this clearly was that. putting down a dog for a genuine accident that the owner is admitting to and trying to learn from and avoid is slightly pathetic.. It wasn't a vicious attack, especially if witnesses were there and can attest to that.
> 
> I agree with the others about just securing your dog better and socializing with dogs you know, on neutral territory. How old is your dog?


Vicious attacks can be accidents too, it's about avoiding the potential of those regardless intent of how it happens. Because it's an accident doesn't mean there shouldn't be a consequence. What I proposed is a severe and I'm okay with that. 

Sorry if my opinion has hijacked the thread.

OP, it's good that you're trying to do the best to make it right. I hope it works out.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

OP, I don't think your dog is going to be afraid of other dogs in the future. Your dog pretty much won the fight, by the sounds of it. But she might be less tolerant of other dogs' poor manners now. Do you take her to dog parks?


----------



## patspeaking (Aug 18, 2014)

She is 3 years old. We do bring her to the dog park once a week and have been doing so since she was 10 weeks old. We have friends bring their dog over when they visit.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, she got bitten and she retaliated, and she won. She's not a young puppy that was intimidated - she's an adult who defended herself. I'd stay away from the dog park for awhile though, because the next dog that pisses her off might get bitten too. Not saying that's a given, it's just something to watch out for.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Sagan said:


> If it was my dog that got bit I would press for euthanizing the dog that started the issue. Especially if they're a neighbor and it could happen again in the future.


What? Are you even remotely serious? It frightens me that some folks think this way...


----------



## patspeaking (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks blanketback. Will do. This is my first dog so wasn't sure we to go with this....This forum is great. Keep up the good work


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Audie1 said:


> What? Are you even remotely serious? It frightens me that some folks think this way...


Some people just bitter and unforgiving. I avoid these type in real life


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

You're welcome, patspeaking. I'm happy for you that you have such decent neighbors, because it could have gone the other way - where they said your dog started the whole thing. And your dog sounds like a very nice girl, to just put the other dog in its place and then settle right down again. Tell your neighbors they impressed me with their honesty


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP - sounds like your dog is OK, the boston is OK, your neighbors are OK. Where you go from here is just keep on. If your dog had been serious about doing anyting but putting the Boston in his place, the Boston would likely be history. She showed restraint, she came out of the altercation in good spirits. You've done a good job with her so far.

Despite what the posts might lead you to believe, most of us are not perfect and the occassional "wreck" of one sort or another happens. (I've blown closing a gate a time or two under stress, other people have mistakenly left my gate open etc. - course it hasn't happened to any one else on the board but you and I...  )


----------

